# Help! Rainbowfish appears to have curved spine?



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I can't say for sure, but any of the options aren't good.

Worst case is that fish has TB, which can result in a curved spine.

In my experience, that fish is not making it. On the chance it has TB, I would remove it immediately and euthanize. Sad, but it's what I would do. 

You don't want that spreading throughout the tank.


----------



## scottyy9002 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, I had a feeling that's what it could be. Will my other fish be okay? I've had them all since Nov 2013 and this is the first time I've experienced any health problems with them. How should I go about euthanizing the fish? I've never had to do that before. Thanks again, I appreciate the help.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

If you aren't squeamish then smack it it the head. If you are hands off you can put him in a bag in the fridge and swap to the freezer once its chilled.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

scottyy9002 said:


> Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, I had a feeling that's what it could be. Will my other fish be okay? I've had them all since Nov 2013 and this is the first time I've experienced any health problems with them. How should I go about euthanizing the fish? I've never had to do that before. Thanks again, I appreciate the help.


Keep a close eye on your other fish. If any of them start wasting, thinning, just looking not right, then remove them quickly. 

In my experience, fish that are weak are susceptible, stronger fish should be fine. Good luck. 

And don't feel bad about having to euthanize that fish, it was going to suffer until the end.


----------



## scottyy9002 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks. Will do. Others look healthy. fingers crossed.

What is the most humane way of euthanizing fish?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Clove oil.


----------



## jbtiv (May 13, 2011)

I've heard the best way is to do what bigbadjon said. Apparently its like falling to sleep for the fish.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

scottyy9002 said:


> Thanks. Will do. Others look healthy. fingers crossed.
> 
> What is the most humane way of euthanizing fish?


Personally, I just went for the head chop with a knife. If you can do it in one quick hit, then it is quick and painless.


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

I would not remove any fish unless they really look like they are struggling to stay alive. A curved spine could just be a deformity and the fish is otherwise not in pain. If you're worried it's a disease then you can just add a strong UV.


----------



## scottyy9002 (May 15, 2013)

I've had the fish for almost three years now. I'm just worried it could spread to my healthy fish. I could try to quarantine it. I have a ten galon tank i recently set up as a holding tank as I just moved to an apartment. Rainbow tank is still at my parents.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

No disrespect to above, but I disagree.

In my experience a three year old healthy fish that suddenly develops a curved spine is suffering from an event. Illness, injury, what have you. And when that happens, in my 35 some odd years of fish keeping, that fish is dying. 

And I have never seen a deformity that develops in one week in a three year old fish. 

I know how long it takes to raise a tank of Rainbow fish. I would err on the side of caution. And once a fish (or many fish) is infected, a UV light will not cure what is inside of them. 

Once again, good luck with your decisions, and I hope the other fish are still doing well.


----------



## scottyy9002 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks. Ive removed fish and put it in my ten gallon tank that I had recently running as a holding tank while I set up my 29 Gal, as I have just moved. I realize at this point its very unlikely to recover and cant be a deformity. As the fish does seem to be eating and not suffering, I felt guilty euthanizing it. Ive decided I want to observe it and see if any more symptoms surface that could give me hints to what the cause could be and how to prevent other fish from getting sick. As for my main tank should I just be keeping a close eye on everyone and being doing frequent water changes to keep water quality as good as possible? or is there something else you'd recommend.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

The longer you keep it, the greater the chance you will spread the contamination.


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

Greggz said:


> And once a fish (or many fish) is infected, a UV light will not cure what is inside of them.


Then why bother putting it in a quarantine tank and not let it live out the rest of its days peacefully?

UV is not for the injured fish. It's to kill any bacteria it may succumb to in a weakened state that ends up in the water column.


----------

